# Adria at Peterborough show



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We are going to be at the show on Saturday as day visitors. If anybody is interested in the motorhome, please ring me on 07885 788 322.

Thanks

Maddie


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This is the link for those interested 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-928.html


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Your are my man, EJB. Thanks for doing that.  
I didn't want to be too cheeky. ( I am a very shy Dutch girl :lol: )

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Went to see the motorhomefacts stall yesterday at the show and it was sooo busy. Met Dave and I think he did a wonderfull job in trying to answer everybodies questions at the same time.
Well done Motorhomefacts !!  

Maddie


----------

